# Compatibility Chart Guppies



## marcelomelloramos (Oct 10, 2010)

Compatibility Chart Guppies

The compatibility tables were made by the creators of IFGA.
Below are two tables of compatibility, as we see first is simpler while the second is much more complete. How does it work?
She is graduated from 0 to 5, ie, low compatibility (0) to high compatibility (5), the blank space that were not been tried. For example, a male with a female Yellow Heb Heb Pastel have excellent compatibility (5), while the same male with a female Red had a bad compatibility (0). Obviously, crosses between fish from the same strain have maximum compatibility (5).



















Marcelo Mello Ramos

Fórum Amor de Peixe - Fórum de Aquarismo, forum de aquariofilia, Forum de Acará Disco, Fórum de Peixes, Fórum de Guppy
Amor de Peixe - Venda de Peixes, Venda de Guppy, Aquarios e Acará Disco


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Good info. Thanks


----------

